# Favorite TV Shows?



## AceHBK (Nov 6, 2007)

I was sitting here and realized I missed one of my fav tv shows (Law & Order:SVU)  so made wanna ask.......

What TV shows are ya favorite?

Mon: Weeds
Tues: Law & Order: SVU, Nip/Tuck, Rescue Me
Thurs: Smallville, The Secret Diary Of A Call Girl 
Sat: Property Ladder


Thats it for me...when tv is on other times it stays on HGTV.


----------



## Big Don (Nov 6, 2007)

Uh, oh hell, none of you people know me...
SVU, the Shield, Nip/Tuck, Rescue Me, Grey's Anatomy,  Dirty Sexy Money (OMG that is funny) Big Shots (starting out good...) Good Eats, Private Practice, (stop judging me!) Myth Busters, NCIS and pretty much anything on the History Channel when it isn't "UFO weekend" or some such travesty


----------



## Drac (Nov 6, 2007)

CSI, Saving Grace, Cold Case Files, First 58 Hours and Law & Order..


----------



## newGuy12 (Nov 6, 2007)

American Dad


----------



## stone_dragone (Nov 7, 2007)

M*A*S*H* reruns (as if there's any new ones)
CSI (Original or NY, not Miami)
Law & Order/SVU/CI
Mythbusters
Wonderpets (I have a 3 y/o)


----------



## tellner (Nov 7, 2007)

Nothing. We don't have a TV


----------



## CoryKS (Nov 7, 2007)

I'm more of a recreational flipper.  I only stop on channels where there are two guys hitting each other.


----------



## Drac (Nov 7, 2007)

CoryKS said:


> I'm more of a recreational flipper. I only stop on channels where there are two guys hitting each other.


 
LOL....


----------



## morph4me (Nov 7, 2007)

In no particular order

House, Cold Case, Two and a Half Men, Any of the CSI's, Criminal Minds, Numb3rs, Law & Order:Criminal Intent & SVU.


----------



## michaeledward (Nov 7, 2007)

Tellner .. how I wish I could be as brave as you. 

I will note that it is not easy to get to more than 5,000 posts on this board AND still watch television regularly. 

I no longer have any 'appointment television'. I miss Star Trek. I watch an awful lot of the 'Law & Order Channel'; when I do turn on the TV. Doctor Who runs hot & cold.

I'm curious .. is "The secret diary of a call girl' the British series with Rose from Doctor Who? I didn't know it was being broadcast in this country.


----------



## Sukerkin (Nov 7, 2007)

I'm not sure if I read your question at the end there correctly Michael but if you're asking if 'that girl' is Billie Piper then I can reply in the affirmative.  Here's a recent quote from the media press:

"Riding crops, high heels, stockings and suspenders? Billie Piper's newest role as a prostitute in Secret Diary Of A Call Girl is a far cry from her role as Dr. Who's assistant where the one-eyed monsters were a different species altogether!"

As to favourite TV shows, I too am living more in the past than the present.  If we take all the Star Trek's (sans Deep Space 9) and Doctor Who as givens, here's a sampling of my taste:

"Buffy the Vampire Slayer" was probably the best serial drama of the decade {and no it wasn't just that I fancied SMG ... I'm more of a Charisma Carpenter guy :lol:}.

"Firefly" was and may well be again (fingers crossed) wonderful

"Space Above and Beyond" never got the chance it deserved

"Dark Angel" was just starting to get into the deeper and wider story lines when the money men stepped in

"Battlestar Galactica" old and new (tho' as a note to the writers of the new, can we *please* have some characters to admire and like - humans have good natures too you know!)

"Babylon 5" the most glorious Sci-Fi ever made?

"CSI" (the original is by far the best)

"Law & Order" (again the original is best)

"Frasier" was consistently good for it's long run

"Stargate" was a rival for "Babylon 5" for the brightest sun in the Sci-Fi firmament

"Space 1999" looks horridly dated now but it was the bees knees when I was a kid (and I *still* want a real Eagle )

"Alias" was seting out to be marvellous and then the bean counters had the writers dumb it down for the hard of thinking .

There're more but that's a good sample of the inside of my head :lol:.


----------



## CoryKS (Nov 7, 2007)

Sukerkin said:


> "Space Above and Beyond" never got the chance it deserved


 
I have to agree with you on this.  In fact, S:AaB was the last show for which I made note of the airing time and made an effort to watch.  Gave up after that because it seemed like every show I allowed myself to like got canceled.


----------



## KempoGuy06 (Nov 7, 2007)

Smallville, mythbusters, sportscenter

B


----------



## Sukerkin (Nov 7, 2007)

You're not alone in feeling that way, *Cory* - I guess we don't have enough 'accountants genes' in us and only judge programs by how good we think they are.

Speaking of which reminds me of one I missed above:  "Farscape", the series which gave us Claudia Black :sigh: and made us suspend disbelief to allow Muppets as character actors.


----------



## crushing (Nov 7, 2007)

Aaron McGruder's 'Boondocks' and _combat_ sports.

I was watching 'Lost' but stopped watching it halfway through last season because it got boring.  I realized it after missing a couple episodes, without missing them.

Oh yeah, I do watch 'The Ghost Whisperer' too.


----------



## Kreth (Nov 7, 2007)

Sukerkin said:


> Speaking of which reminds me of one I missed above: "Farscape", the series which gave us Claudia Black :sigh: and made us suspend disbelief to allow Muppets as character actors.


I'm a Farscape junkie as well. Unfortunately, it's only in syndication here at 2:00 am Monday mornings.
Current stuff, in no particular order: House, Big Bang Theory, CSI: Whereever (and yes, I watch Miami in spite of Caruso and the Shades of Justice), Kitchen Nightmares, Heroes, Top Chef/Hell's Kitchen when they're on (the rest of Bravo's programming I pretty much despise).


----------



## AceHBK (Nov 7, 2007)

stone_dragone said:


> Wonderpets (I have a 3 y/o)


 
_"What's gonna work......TEAMWORK!!!"_

lol...I love that show....that and the Backyardigans.


----------



## AceHBK (Nov 7, 2007)

michaeledward said:


> I'm curious .. is "The secret diary of a call girl' the British series with Rose from Doctor Who? I didn't know it was being broadcast in this country.


 
Yes it is ..Billie Piper.
It only comes on in the UK so I have to get the episodes online.


Sukerkin...I agree Alias was one of my fav shows.


----------



## Sukerkin (Nov 7, 2007)

*Ace*, it was such a shame that the money men made the scriptwriters of Alias simplify everything after Series 1 because they thought the viewing public couldn't understand it ... and then cancelled it anyhow .

I was loving the fact that I couldn't quite put the pieces together and was eagerly awaiting more slim insights into what the overall picture would eventually be.  Ah well, maybe they'll properly novelise it one day?


----------



## terryl965 (Nov 7, 2007)

Happy days The Fronze was the coolest


----------



## michaeledward (Nov 7, 2007)

AceHBK said:


> Yes it is ..Billie Piper.
> It only comes on in the UK so I have to get the episodes online.


 
The new Doctor Who runs hot and cold for me. Some of the bad characters are just too campy for this day and age. 

But, I had read an article about this actress leaving the part of Rose to become the call girl. It seems very intriguing. I would love to see it, at least once. 

I'm glad to know I wasn't missing it on UPN or whatever that network is called now. 

Yes, Buffy was that good. As was Angel, and Firefly. My wife watched them more than me. Currently, she is getting a big kick out of 'Reaper'.


----------



## MBuzzy (Nov 7, 2007)

First, I feel it necessary to say....I love my TiVo.  

On that note.....HOUSE, Heroes, Nip/Tuck, Star Trek (working on the original series), Family Guy, Quantum Leap, Dead Zone, Biggest Loser (I can't help it...my wife loves it and I'm hooked now), and of course....The King of Queens


----------



## AceHBK (Nov 7, 2007)

Sukerkin said:


> *Ace*, it was such a shame that the money men made the scriptwriters of Alias simplify everything after Series 1 because they thought the viewing public couldn't understand it ... and then cancelled it anyhow .
> 
> I was loving the fact that I couldn't quite put the pieces together and was eagerly awaiting more slim insights into what the overall picture would eventually be. Ah well, maybe they'll properly novelise it one day?


 

You know, that is what made me tune in every weeek, it complex storyline that you had to stay tuned in every week to see the plot twists and turns.  I think I have the first 3 seasons on DVD.  Yes the 2st season was the best season by far.

I agree it should be made into a novel.

Funny that JJ Abrams who did Alias would do Mission Impossible 3 and to me the 3rd is the best out of all 3 of the films.


----------



## AceHBK (Nov 7, 2007)

michaeledward said:


> The new Doctor Who runs hot and cold for me. Some of the bad characters are just too campy for this day and age.
> 
> But, I had read an article about this actress leaving the part of Rose to become the call girl. It seems very intriguing. I would love to see it, at least once.
> 
> ...


----------



## bookworm_cn317 (Nov 15, 2007)

Any of the CSIs
Mythbusters
SNL
The Simpsons
Dancing with the Stars
Gene Simmons' Family Jewels
The Soup
VH1's Best Week Ever
Are You Smarter Than a Fifth Grader?
Family Guy
Hannah Montana


----------



## AceHBK (Nov 16, 2007)

I totally forgot Dirty Jobs with Mike Rowe and Manswers


----------



## Jade Tigress (Nov 16, 2007)

I like: The Family Guy, The Office, Scrubs, CSI Las Vegas, and Desperate Housewives.


----------



## matt.m (Dec 11, 2007)

O gee.  The wife and I always watch Prison Break and the Bionic woman together.  Not too mention "How I met your mother."

However, I am a huge Justice League and Batman fan.  I will watch any cartoon version of these incarnations, including Superman alone.  Even as "Campy" as the Superfriends are I still watched them as a kid.  You know you are a 70's kid when Hanna Barbara ruled the cartoon scene.


----------



## HelloKitty (Dec 20, 2007)

AceHBK said:


> I was sitting here and realized I missed one of my fav tv shows (Law & Order:SVU) so made wanna ask.......
> 
> What TV shows are ya favorite?
> 
> ...


 
When I came to the US I was super disappointed, because (at least in Time Warner) the channels take so much time advertising that I lose interest in what I'm watching. grrr!

Buuuut... I see Law & Order SVU several times a week (mostly old chapters xD). CSI Miami (I got a little tired of CSI Las Vegas), Monk, The Girls Next Door (lol) and House when I catch them. My husband is waiting for Burn Notice new season. (january, right?)

(My husband watched The Biggest Loser too but he quit when one of the "biggest losers" married another of the competitors, they have a child and they gained the weight again... pffffff)

Cartoons? Yep, mostly adult swim, like American Dad, Family Guy, Drawn Together, occasionaly The Simpsons and The King of the Hills.


----------

